# Print dryer



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2008)

I wasn't sure just where to post this, but I thought I'd start here.

A friend just called to say he has a 20x30 Rexo print dryer to give away.  I'm told it's in good working order.  It's a model 66, 750w.

Let me know if you want it and we'll figure out if we can get it you.

-Pete


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 14, 2008)

How much does it weigh? I'm in NYC, my son needs one for his darkroom.

e-mail me automax1@juno.com


----------

